# First time making wine from fresh juice



## Rocky (Sep 15, 2011)

This is my first time making wine from fresh juice in buckets and I am asking any of the experienced juice bucket wine makers if there is anything in particular I should be looking for. 

I have three wines going and the fermentation, while steady, is not very vigorous. The foam is made up of very small bubbles unlike some of the kits I have made.

Any cautions or suggestions would be greatly appreciated. Thanks.


----------



## Julie (Sep 16, 2011)

Rocky,

You got this from Luva Bella's, I believe I seen you had posted that. All my buckets that I have gotten from them so far seem to have fermented gently but steady. Nothing special needs to be done, just watch to make sure you don't have a stuck fermentation. In case you are interested they use Lavlin 1118 yeast.


----------



## Rocky (Sep 16, 2011)

Thanks, Julie. I did use Lalvin EC 1118. Good to know that fermentation is slow but steady. The only one I am concerned about at this point is a 4 gallon batch of Muscat (Moscato). It is really slow, but it started at SG 1.099 on 9/13 and as of last evening was down to 1.076. I will watch it today and may have to give it some help.


----------



## Tom (Sep 16, 2011)

Keep the tremps in the 70's if you can. 

You can't rush it so.... 

*Practice the "3 P's"*


----------



## ffemt128 (Sep 16, 2011)

Give it a stirring 2x a day. All my juice from Luva Bella took off with no problems. I do add nutrient to all my primaries and stir mornign and night until transferred to carboy.


----------



## djrockinsteve (Sep 16, 2011)

Stirring several times a day will move the yeast around and release excess CO2 making it easier for the yeast to breath. We have cooler temps these last few days so if you can move it to a slightly warmer area that will help. Get it off the floor. Even if it's on a piece of plywood away from concrete or on a counter the temps can be a few degrees warmer.

Have patience and you will be rewarded.


----------



## Rocky (Sep 16, 2011)

Thanks to all for the information and guidance. The wine is looking very good this morning. I can't believe the amount of CO2 coming up the stairs from my basement. Seems like old times.


----------



## djrockinsteve (Sep 16, 2011)

Hey Rocky have you been up to Akron to the Grape and Granery. That's a nice wine and beer supply store. Bought a bunch of stuff.


----------



## Rocky (Sep 16, 2011)

I have never been to the Grape and Granery but I have been on line on their site. I will have to make a trip up that way. Looks like a nice operation.


----------



## Runningwolf (Sep 16, 2011)

Rocky i agree with all the posts above. Another store in your kneck of the woods that is worth the trip is Leeners. Check out their web site. I've been their several times. Also they run nice specials occasionally especially at Christmas.


----------



## Flem (Sep 17, 2011)

Rocky said:


> Thanks, Julie. I did use Lalvin EC 1118. Good to know that fermentation is slow but steady. The only one I am concerned about at this point is a 4 gallon batch of Muscat (Moscato). It is really slow, but it started at SG 1.099 on 9/13 and as of last evening was down to 1.076. I will watch it today and may have to give it some help.



Hey Rocky. 
I picked up a Muscato and Sauvignon Blanc from L'uva Bella on Monday, 9/1. They both started at 1.094. As of today, Saturday, 9/17 they are both at 1.052. Definitely, slow but steady. I'm trying to do them a little cooler. 
My Pinot Noir that I picked up the same day started at 1.092 (actually, it had started a little when I picked it up). I transferred it to secondary today at 1.014. 
I stir them once a day. 
I don't know if you picked up on what Julie said, but the juices already had EC-1118 in it when you got it. It sounded like you put more in. Oh well.


----------



## Julie (Sep 17, 2011)

Thanks Flem for pointing that out, I would also like to add that Luva Bella balances the juice, your acid level should be around .62 - .65%.


----------



## Rocky (Sep 17, 2011)

Thanks for the additional information. Both of the reds are cooking away very nicely and the Muscat is steady. I am in a mild panic and need to get some carboys emptied (wine bottled) as I just recieved two Pinot Grigio kits from George today. I don't want to buy any more because I will probably not make anything after the PG until Spring. I will shortly have 42 gallons in need of carboys and I only have 2 6-gallons and 1 5-gallons empty at present.


----------



## Julie (Sep 17, 2011)

Rocky said:


> Thanks for the additional information. Both of the reds are cooking away very nicely and the Muscat is steady. I am in a mild panic and need to get some carboys emptied (wine bottled) as I just recieved two Pinot Grigio kits from George today. I don't want to buy any more because I will probably not make anything after the PG until Spring. I will shortly have 42 gallons in need of carboys and I only have 2 6-gallons and 1 5-gallons empty at present.



I hear ya, Rocky, I am in the same boat. I told my husband we are going to have to bottle every night this week after work. I have fruit coming and no empty carboys.

Are you going to sweeten your Muscat? I did but I also added oranges because I wanted to replicate an Orange Muscat, it doesn't taste too bad, lol, I talked Runningwolf into doing the same thing.


----------



## ffemt128 (Sep 18, 2011)

I need to bottle some also. Hoping to have grapes in early October and I have a freezer full of Peaches looking for a home. Cider will also be available soon. Want to make an apple with no cloves or ginger to blend with last year's batch.


----------



## Kleftiwallah (Sep 18, 2011)

*Seconds out !*

After stirring the wine to be, I give it a dashed good flapping with a kitchen towel just like the second to a exhausted boxer. This shifts the C02 and allows more oxygen rich air to the wine.  

still lurve those smilies, how do I export them to my other hobby forums? Cheers, Tony.


----------



## Rocky (Sep 19, 2011)

Julie said:


> I hear ya, Rocky, I am in the same boat. I told my husband we are going to have to bottle every night this week after work. I have fruit coming and no empty carboys.
> 
> Are you going to sweeten your Muscat? I did but I also added oranges because I wanted to replicate an Orange Muscat, it doesn't taste too bad, lol, I talked Runningwolf into doing the same thing.



Hi Julie, I was re-reading this post and realized that I never answered your question on the Muscat. At this point, I am not sure what I plan to do but I like your idea of an Orange-Muscat. Can you tell me how you did this? I am getting near the time when I have to make my first racking into a secondary. The SG yestereday was 1.028, haven't tested it yet today.

What I had planned to do was to ferment it to dry, taste it and then make a decision to sweeten or not at that point. I like white wines with a citrus background so I would like to hear more about the Orange-Muscat. Thanks.


----------



## Julie (Sep 21, 2011)

I added one orange per gallon. Cut them into eights (so they will come out of the carboy easy) and cut out the pulp, did not use any skin or any of the pith (white stuff). I left the oranges in for about 5 weeks. I added the oranges after it was done fermenting and I had the wine backsweetened. I like the taste, it gives the Muscato a very slight orange flavor .


----------

